# Can't access the web via proxy



## L__E__O__N (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello to all! This is my first post at FreeBSD forums.

I have a virtualbox installation of FreeBSD 9 and *I* can't access the internet. The network is a Domain with Windows 2008 r2 x64 server. Also there is a squid proxy and a user name or password is NOT required in order to connect (just IP adress and port).

I try to set up rc.conf in order to take an IP address from DHCP but this didn't work.

I don*'*t care to be in the same IP range with other network machines but *I* want to connect to the internet.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2012)

How is the virtual machine set up? Using bridged, host-only or NAT networking?


----------



## L__E__O__N (Jun 1, 2012)

The connection type is NAT.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2012)

Then DHCP should simply work. Are you getting any error messages?


----------



## L__E__O__N (Jun 1, 2012)

DHCP now works but in a different IP range. Although *I* am able to ping other PCs succesfully! 

But I still can't ping google and connect to the internet.  *I* have use the following command in my  rc.conf file:


```
proxy:"proxyipaddress:port"
```


*T*his is right?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2012)

Configure the proxy in Firefox. There is no setting in /etc/rc.conf to configure a proxy.


----------



## L__E__O__N (Jun 1, 2012)

I want an internet connection in order to download X11 and then Gnome.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2012)

Set HTTP_PROXY, see fetch(1).


----------



## L__E__O__N (Jun 1, 2012)

I will give it a try. Thank you!


----------

